# Set up Shop or Move first



## Jelly_Bud

*I am looking to start a shop related business in Bangkok in locations as MBK, Pantip Plaza, Central World etc...

But my question is, which do I do first... Move over and get my living arrangements sorted first then setup my business, OR vice versa???

(Currently living in England with my family, kids and Thai wife)*


----------



## stednick

Jelly_Bud said:


> *I am looking to start a shop related business in Bangkok in locations as MBK, Pantip Plaza, Central World etc...
> 
> But my question is, which do I do first... Move over and get my living arrangements sorted first then setup my business, OR vice versa???
> 
> (Currently living in England with my family, kids and Thai wife)*


That is a question only you can answer. It depends entirely upon the details of your personal situation.

First step is to investigate the legal requirements to own and operate a shop(s) in Thailand, ownership, legal licensing, taxation, employment laws, payroll, work permit for yourself (foreigner), insurance(s), lease options, etc. 
Once you have a firm grip on the legal details, the answer to your question will become apparent.

My “unqualified” belief is you should set up your shop(s) prior to your relocation. 

Be careful. Ownership of a business in a foreign country is difficult/hazardous. Don't risk it all and always have a "bail out" plan should things go south. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jelly_Bud

Thanks for the reply,

I have my business plan and I will be making sure I have a Customer base and the actual business is wanted before I even think of setting up. So I am currently researching all of this and gathering my information.

I think it is just a scary thought of which I should do first as ideally I would like to be in the country when the shop is being set up and I do not want to be overseas trying to command the process.


----------



## somtamslap

Move over and gauge the lie of the land for a good few months, if not years, depending on how much money you intend to invest. 

Starting small on Thailand gives you a good barometer reading of the way things work, which is to say, painfully in most instances...


----------

